# sealant to stop fuel line leakage from tanks



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

I am having some problems with fuel leakage on my 2 cycle tanks where the fuel line goes into the plastic tank. It seems like with age the fuel line gets harder and contracts then I have fuel seepage at that location. In particular this is on string trimmers.

Any ideas for applying a sealant, what kind, liquid tape, silcon (hope not) gasket sealer, JBWeld etc. This may be difficult to seal off with the presence of gas and oil on the surface of this plastic tank that would make most sealers not effective. 

Just thought I'd ask before I start trying random sealant/glues.

tks
don


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I have read that some people have successfully used a product called "Seal All" on gas tank leaks. If your fuel lines have shrunk to the point of causing leaks, it is time for new lines. This is the when the line starts to disintegrate and pieces start to plug the small passages in the carb and the fuel filter will break off the end of the lines. The new lines will last a number of years and for the $2-$3, it is cheap insurance against leaks or fire. Just my opinion.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

I hear you,

the line is only a year old, but replacing fuel line is cheaper than a sealer although fishing it thru that tank can be a pita. Besides, I have just started buying AVGAS (no alcohol), it will be interesting to see if the fuel line lasts longer with the AVGAS.

BTW, I was down at the coast fishing, and they have a pump that sells fuel guranteed not to have alcohol. All the boats use it down there. For now I just drive over to the local airport and its also high octane.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

Liquid tape does not work. I had some and tried it but it did not stay attached once gasoline got around it.

Don


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I have had good luck by replacing the clear plastic lines with Stihl rubber line, it is a little larger than the plastic line, I was told the plastic is 5mm and the rubber is 6mm which creates a tighter fit. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have used "seal all" Oil & Gas adhesive but you must be sure the area to be sealed is free of oil and gas. I used alcohol to clear the area after cleaning with carb cleaner. Let the sealall set overnight and then apply a layer of E6000 sealant over the seal-all and let that set overnight. I have had success with that application on plastic fuel tanks.


----------

